# reels



## redbug (Jan 30, 2010)

I have several dwaia spinning reels and like them a lot I also have 2 quantum pt energies that are fantastic. I never cared for the shimano spinning reels but i stopped using them years ago. I picked up 2 pfluger spinning reels used and they have been great.
the pflugers are a quality reel at a fair price IMO


----------



## utahusker (Jan 30, 2010)

I love my Pflueger Presidents.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 30, 2010)

Quantum PT series reels. I love them. I have only bought one new, the rest I have got off eBay for less than $50. I wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 30, 2010)

utahusker said:


> I love my Pflueger Presidents.



I agree. The only problem i"ve seen is they tend to corrode a little easier than some other brands if used in saltwater. I've caught everything from catfish to Maui Maui on them.


----------



## Mattman (Jan 31, 2010)

A number of years ago (probably 13 now) I bought 3 Shimano reels at the same time. A Sedona, a Sahara and a Symetre. $30, $50 and $80 price points. At the time...I really couldn't tell the difference between the two. And I thought I had wasted my money on the $80 reel.

Every winter I take my reels apart and relube them and just give them a once over to make sure everything is good. Upon opening the reels, I could see the difference between the $80 reel and the other two. It had a better more robust design. Quality metal components versus cheaper or even plastic components.

About 5 years after the purchase, the Sahara was dead. An interior plastic component was broken. A replacement was a major component purchase. A repair worked for a while and then it failed again.

The Sedona had lost its smoothness. Wasn't the reel it used to be and got tagged for light duty. It's still in service today but only gets used a few times a year.

The Symetre is still going strong today. It's a go-to reel. It's probably not quite the same today as it was 13 years ago, but its still in very good condition. And after 5 years it was obvious it was going to outlast the others. Actually, from the day I cracked the case I felt it was a much better reel.

Today, the Symetre is the level of reel I start out at when looking at a new reel. That is my base line model. Although I buy JDM's now, it is still at this same level that I start at. I have more Stradic level reels than anything. But I do own Sustain level and even a $700 Limited Edition TD Ito from Daiwa.


----------



## steveg (Mar 17, 2010)

just picked up a abu soron stx10 very smooth,10ball bearings waterproof drag
rubbery finish on the reel shouldnt scrach as much all for 125.00.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 17, 2010)

Daiwa TD Tierra for me - that is a great reel for the price


----------



## KyMonArker (Apr 24, 2010)

dollar for dollar the mitchells are hard to beat


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 24, 2010)

You're going to get a solid product from most of the big companies should you spend around $100. If you're fishing saltwater, don't buy an aluminum body reel; go graphite. (Something like the Shimano 4000D).

If you're freshwater fishing only, then I think aluminum is the way to go. The biggest aspect is looking at the bearings, and the material that they're made of. Buy what you can afford.

Lastly, test the drag system if you can. I know a lot of places don't have line on their reels, but bringing a little with you in your pocket can really help make sure you're not buying junk. Load a little line on the reel, and test the drag...it should be smooth as butter; no jumping or hesitation. (You only need to put a few feet on as you're just testing the drag)

I have had Shimano, Pflueger, Daiwa, and Penn....and will be buying a new spinning reel soon. I must admit that Quantum's feel nice, but Shimano has never let me down.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 24, 2010)

KyMonArker said:


> dollar for dollar the mitchells are hard to beat




I agree.


----------



## Fishes in Trees (Apr 25, 2010)

I've never seen the need for high dollar (over $100) spinning reels. Basically, all spinning reels do is store line, so as long as they don't eat line, I'm good with a mid range model (under $60) I don't care about drag, mostly because I tighten it down so nothing slips on the hookset, if I need to give line dealing with a fish I back reel.

Lately, ( the last couple of seasons) I've gone to fishing fireline on spinning gear. My local tackle store started carrying the US reels - supercasters - for $50. I've got 3 of the 240 SX, that I've used for about a year now with absolutely no issues. They definitely cast farther than the 200o size spirex and the 2500 size Diawa reels I previously used. I've still got an old Garcia-Mitchell I use for all my shakey head fishing for sentimental reasons, its my last connection to my bush hippie, meat fishing past.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the Shimanos too. I buy the Spirex 2000. I've had 3 of them and they all still function great. I like the trigger for casting. Makes one hand casting a breeze. For about $50-$60, I haven't found anything I like better. Granted, I use mostly light tackle, usually only 6 lb. mono. for most of the trout and crappie lakes around here. But I've never had any issues targeting bigger bass or catfish with the Spirex either.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 27, 2010)

shimano sustain and diawa. finially killed the sustain after 15 years of hard salt and fresh water abuse


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 27, 2010)

Shimano Symmetre is a great reel for a good price.


----------



## Rick James (Apr 27, 2010)

For spinning reels I'm fishing Shimano Stradic 3000's for all of my bass, walleye, and pike fishing. For baitcasters, I'm using Shimano Curado E's. I have a pait of 201e7's that get used for everything but cranks and spinnerbaits, and then a 301e for crankbaits and spinnerbaits or anything else I've got to fish slower.


----------

